# Which Systematic Theology do you use?



## Blue Tick (Dec 22, 2006)

Which Systematic Theology do you use when studying?

Which Systematic Theology would you not recommend?


----------



## wsw201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Either Hodge or Berkhof.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 22, 2006)

I guess it depends on what I'm studying. I've consulted various systematic theologies and related works for various purposes... 

John Calvin, Institutes
John Brown, Systematic Theology
William G.T. Shedd, Dogmatic Theology
Robert Reymond, A New Systematic Theology... 
Charles Hodge, Systematic Theology
Louis Berkhof, Systematic Theology
Herman Bavinck, the new translated 4-volume Gereformde yada yada
Wilhelmus a Brakel, A Christian's Reasonable Service
Herman Hoeksema, Reformed Dogmatics

could also add (not truly systematic theologies) 
Thomas Watson, Body of Divinity, the Ten Commandments, Lord's Prayer
Zacharias Ursinus, Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism
William Ames, The Marrow of Theology

All of the above I have and are good for various reasons.

I'd avoid Lewis Sperry Chafer & Charles Finney's Systematics though, neither of which I actually own 

Todd


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 22, 2006)

From a previous thread:



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> See this thread and this for some earlier thoughts on these issues.
> 
> See also the APM Suggested Library.
> 
> ...


----------



## BertMulder (Dec 22, 2006)

Dogmatics I use, in chronological order, I guess:

Calvin, Institutes
Ursinus, Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism
Brakel, Reasonable Service
Hoeksema, Reformed Dogmatics
Kersten, Reformed Dogmatics
Steenblok, Gereformeerde Dogmatiek


----------



## dannyhyde (Dec 22, 2006)

Bavinck, _Our Reasonable Faith_ for a biblical-theological approach...

Berkhof, _Systematic Theology_ for an excellent, comprehensive outline of a subject...

Turretin, _Institutes_ for a thorough treatment of a subject from an historical, biblical, and polemical point of view...


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 22, 2006)

Calvin's institutes
Thomas Watson's A Body of Divinity
JP Boyce's Systematic Theology
JL Dagg's Systematic Theology
To name only a few.
Matthew Henry's Commentary.


----------



## elnwood (Dec 22, 2006)

I mostly use Systematics to get varying perspectives and frameworks on theology. Hence I don't own a lot of strictly Reformed commentaries. The ones I have are:

Wayne Grudem, Systematic Theology
John Calvin, Institutes of the Christian Religion
Paul Enns, Moody Handbook of Theology
J. P. Boyce, Abstract of Systematic Theology

One Charismatic, one Reformed, one Dispensational, and one Baptist. I actually like the Enns volume a lot. Good breadth of topics, concise, well-balanced in perspective, and straight forward.


----------



## inspector (Dec 22, 2006)

> Which Systematic Theology do you use when studying?
> 
> Which Systematic Theology would you not recommend?



I normally study in this order:
1. Louis Berkhof Systematic Theology
2. Paul Enns, Moody Handbook of Theology
3. Robert Reymond A New Systematic Theology
4. Millard Erickson Christian Theology
5. Wayne Grudem Systematic Theology

I am really disappointed with #3 as it was very hard to navigate and not satisfying for the $44 or so I paid for it. #4 is good at time and then way to wordy in others.

I ocassionaly go on the net and view Dabney, Hodges and other freebies.

I have Chafer's and do not use it at all.


----------



## Irishcat922 (Dec 22, 2006)

Hodge, Berkhof, Dabney.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 23, 2006)

inspector said:


> I normally study in this order:
> 1. Louis Berkhof Systematic Theology
> 2. Paul Enns, Moody Handbook of Theology
> 3. Robert Reymond A New Systematic Theology
> ...



I have a tape-recording (actually a wire-recording, I believe) of one of Chafer's classroom lectures (I think) in which you can actually hear him say that "God was surprised when the Jews rejected Christ as their Messiah". A typically classic dispensational remark.

If I'd been there that day, I would have sauntered up to him and, whacking him across the face with a wet mackeral, I would have said, "Congratulations! You've just done damage to the doctrine of the omniscience of God!"

Oy.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 23, 2006)

bookslover said:


> I have a tape-recording (actually a wire-recording, I believe) of one of Chafer's classroom lectures (I think) in which you can actually hear him say that "God was surprised when the Jews rejected Christ as their Messiah". A typically classic dispensational remark.
> 
> If I'd been there that day, I would have sauntered up to him and, whacking him across the face with a wet mackeral, I would have said, "Congratulations! You've just done damage to the doctrine of the omniscience of God!"
> 
> Oy.



Ah, Richard, you conjure up most excellent and fond memories of the fish-slapping dance!!  


Todd


----------



## bookslover (Dec 23, 2006)

toddpedlar said:


> Ah, Richard, you conjure up most excellent and fond memories of the fish-slapping dance!!
> 
> 
> Todd



You're a fun-lovin' guy, for a physicist!


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 27, 2006)

Blue Tick said:


> Which Systematic Theology do you use when studying?
> 
> Which Systematic Theology would you not recommend?



I really like Hodge's systamatic theology, Calvin's Institutes are great too. 
With two works like thouse I dont think you would need more for a LONG LONG time....


----------



## 3John2 (Jan 1, 2007)

I use Wayne Drudems "Systematic". I STILL have a copy of Finis Jennings Dake "God's Plan for Man" systematic. What a horrible & heretical piece of trash Even when I was NOT Reformed & didn't know my head from my butt I STILL could tell his views on the Trinity etc were just WRONG!!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 1, 2007)

I have alot but I still keep on going back to Calvin and Berkhof. But I've been reading through volume 2 of Bavinck and I loved it. I'll probably have to get the rest of them now.


----------



## Herald (Jan 1, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> Which Systematic Theology do you use when studying?
> 
> Which Systematic Theology would you not recommend?



Wow. What a great question. I have been scared to use a systematic theology since abandoning dispensationalism. I've said this before <in jest>, but there is truth to it. I _*am*_ a Baptist in crisis. Ever since leaving the free willy camp my theology has been fluid. I'm not sure where I am going to wind up. I can't really say I reside in a specific camp. To be sure I have abandoned the Ryrie crowd. I'm not even a MacArthurite anymore (perish the thought!). I even read Matt's book on Covenant Theology and now I am even more screwed up in the head!  Just kidding Matt! I actually found it a great read. It got me to ask even MORE questions.

_P.S. I need to edit my comments. I am not scared to use a systematic theology work for reference, I am resistant to adopting a specific systematic theology as my point of view._


----------



## AV1611 (Jan 1, 2007)

I use Herman Hoeksema's _Reformed Dogmatics_ and John Gill's _Body of Doctrinal Divinity_ and his _Body of Practical Divinity_. I would love Turretin but I do not have the money to spare at the moment.


----------



## caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

to F.S.D ! & M.Python



toddpedlar said:


> Ah, Richard, you conjure up most excellent and fond memories of the fish-slapping dance!!
> 
> 
> Todd


----------



## bookslover (Jan 1, 2007)

JoeRe4mer said:


> I really like Hodge's systamatic theology, Calvin's Institutes are great too.
> With two works like thouse I dont think you would need more for a LONG LONG time....



Some years back, I bought a 1911 printing of Hodge's 3-volume ST. It's still in really good shape.


----------



## Casey (Jan 1, 2007)

I mostly use Turretin.  But have of late been reading through Calvin.


----------



## caddy (Jan 9, 2007)

Well...I just purchased Berkhof as of today

I have 1st Volume of Turretin's Eclentic Theology...

Can a better Systematics be found ?


----------



## Kaalvenist (Jan 10, 2007)

caddy said:


> Well...I just purchased Berkhof as of today
> 
> I have 1st Volume of Turretin's Eclentic Theology...
> 
> Can a better Systematics be found ?


No. Turretin's the best.


----------



## pilgrim3970 (Jan 12, 2007)

Louis Berkhof - Systemic Theology
John Calvin - Institutes

Will eventually purchase Introduction to Dogmatic Theology by E.A. Litton (Anglican). This along with Berkhof, Calvin, and Griffith-Thomas' commentary on the 39 Articles (another Anglican) are required for my Systematics classes. 

Ussher's Body of Divinity is also on my wish list

In addition I frequently refer to (not necessarily Systematics:

Henry Bullinger - Decades (current favorite)
Knots Untied - Ryle

And occasionally, Zacharias Ursinius - Commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism

From an Anglican perspective, I would recommend Bullinger and Calvin highly due to the influence both had on the English Reformation. CB Moss is to be avoided. An example of why being:



> Genesis 3 is an origin-myth, a story told by primitive people to explain the origin of something. But it is an inspired origin-myth, for it conveys the truth which man could not have found for himself – that he is a fallen being....St. Paul took Genesis 3 as literal history. So did St. Augustine and nearly all Christian theologians until quite recently. But we cannot do so any longer, and we, therefore, have to reconstruct the Christian doctrine of the Fall in the light of what we know about the real character of the story of Adam and Eve. from _THE CHRISTIAN FAITH: AN INTRODUCTION TO DOGMATIC THEOLOGY_ by CB MOSS



Sad thing is, Anglo-catholics hold Moss in high regard - any wonder why ECUSA is apostate?


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Jan 12, 2007)

Blue Tick said:


> Which Systematic Theology do you use when studying?
> 
> Which Systematic Theology would you not recommend?



We have been going through JL Daggs Manual of Theology during a doctrinal discussion time at our church. I have enjoyed it, but it is a little hard to read the way he writes. It was originally published in 1857.


----------



## Saiph (Jan 12, 2007)

I thoroughly enjoy the "Summa Theologica" of St. Thomas Aquinas.


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 12, 2007)

*Reading Reymond's New Syst. Theol.*

Our church is having a class on the Doctrine of God using that for reference with other reading material.


----------

